# Let me see your garage flooring!



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi all! :wave:

I'm looking for a few ideas on flooring for my garage.

I'm about to start fitting a load of white kitchen units to the back of the garage (project build thread will be done), and I'll be painting the walls aswell.
Quick question, is it advisable to water the first coat and do the next 2-3 coats neat? It's only £20 for a 5L tin, so not bothered if it costs an extra one to skip the watered down step?

Anyway, As for the flooring, I'm not sure.
Do I just paint it (like I planned from the start), or buy the rubber inter-lock tiles or... the rolls of studded coin flooring - which I actually really like.

Or maybe something else...?

Pics or links please...  :thumb:


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

Ive gone for mototiles from mototile.com which im doing in a black and grey cheque pattern, i've not had chance to fit the flooring yet but the tiles seem really good quality. As soon as i've finished putting up and painting the ceiling ill be installing the flooring and posting up some picture.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

This mine. Flooring from costco


----------



## blaird03 (Feb 8, 2015)

204driver said:


> This mine. Flooring from costco


i will not bother taking a pic of mine !!!


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

That looks great! I see you have a roll left over... 

Just had a look on Costco, I see its 7.5ft wide, my garage is 8.5 x 18ft. Have you had to run a strip down one side?

Also, do you have to have a trade account to shop there? I always thought you did?


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

jon-v8 said:


> That looks great! I see you have a roll left over...
> 
> Just had a look on Costco, I see its 7.5ft wide, my garage is 8.5 x 18ft. Have you had to run a strip down one side?
> 
> Also, do you have to have a trade account to shop there? I always thought you did?


Pretty much anyone can get an account at Costco. You can buy the flooring online and either pay a 5% surcharge or £15 for an online only account.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

For the walls if it's blocks water the first coat down up to 40% apply with a emulsion brush. Then follow up with 1 or two coats, I usually add 10-15% water to help with coverage. 

I'm just doing mine and it's old skool blocks not designed to be painted, so had to do the lot with a brush. The paint I'm using is screwfix basics, at £9 ( got 2 for £15) for 10L it's ok for garage walls.

For the floor I'm going to lay down some poly paint, nothing fancy.


----------



## evietnam (Mar 10, 2015)

This is the garage that I plan to turn into a detailing studio, its a nice clean space


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

mine


----------



## grubdip (May 13, 2012)

M400BHP said:


> mine


Are those stone tiles or a faux-look style of flooring?


----------



## grubdip (May 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of painting my garage floor because I wasn't sure on how well the plastic or rubber tiles (or equivalent materials) would fair with the weight of a car being propped up on stands for a long period of time.

Would such surfaces ruin from having a car placed on stands over the course of many months or are they quite resistant to damage?


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Good question, but I was thinking the same with the paint - how long would it take to start wearing in places or start to flake?


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

elitevietnam said:


> This is the garage that I plan to turn into a detailing studio, its a nice clean space


Yea, I suppose it'll do... :lol:


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

grubdip said:


> I'm thinking of painting my garage floor because I wasn't sure on how well the plastic or rubber tiles (or equivalent materials) would fair with the weight of a car being propped up on stands for a long period of time.
> 
> Would such surfaces ruin from having a car placed on stands over the course of many months or are they quite resistant to damage?


If you buy some good quality tiles you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

grubdip said:


> Are those stone tiles or a faux-look style of flooring?


As I recall they are real tiles!


----------



## PeteFair (Mar 17, 2012)

Been looking at an indoor space for detailing my car and flooring. This site has a whole section for flooring which looks good for this sort of thing: http://www.tacttiles.com/categories/garage-and-workshop/4/

Even some stuff on offer which I might go for. They say it doesn't get slippy when wet either. I've seen it used in pro setups and I like it!


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

Like the look of the Costco flooring.

How do you make a join if fitting in a double garage.


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

They are porcelain tiles.


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

JODmeister said:


> Like the look of the Costco flooring.
> 
> How do you make a join if fitting in a double garage.


you can either over lap it, or match up the seem and glue it.


----------



## mikeygtir (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got tiles being delivered from r-tek in black and grey so i'll try get them down this trip home and get some pics up


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

those garage floor are better that my bedroom floor 


very nice garage


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive the costco flooring to


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Mine

Dulux Exterior Weathershield on the walls.
Unpainted brick before.
One coat.
Done about 3 years ago - still like new.





And these are the aluminium floor plates I made (the tyres sit on these to spread the load, and save flattening the tiles underneath)



Tiles are the Rolson foam ones from Halfords - £10 for 6 tiles.
Cost me £70 to do the whole garage. :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a quality space! ^^^


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

I have used Watco two part Epoxy Anti-chemical, anti-slip, and anti-bacterial Floor paint

And I have to say it is fantasic



You can get the kids to clean it when it gets dirty  , and get rid of any water by simply pushing it out with a rubber blade and cleans up like the day I painted it


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

204driver said:


> This mine. Flooring from costco


Looks great. I've ordered 3 rolls for my c6.8m2 garage.

Did you stick it down? My plan is to use contact adhesive on both the floor & vinyl.

Also, did you lays across the width or lengthways?

TVM for any advice,

Simon


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

James_R said:


> Mine
> 
> Dulux Exterior Weathershield on the walls.
> Unpainted brick before.
> ...


They won't last. Been there done that.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Mine


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Richiesips said:


> Here's mine


Where are these tiles from mate?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

evogeof said:


> They won't last. Been there done that.


For £70 and an hour and a half to do the whole floor I really couldn't care.

They lift up a bit on the warmer days, but its saved me painting it again.
In time I will probably go for the costco flooring but until these are knackered they will do me fine.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

My Costco flooring has arrived. It's bloody heavy! The Mrs & I struggled to lift one roll!!

As for fitting, glue down with a decent contact adhesive or not?


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Where are these tiles from mate?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam


Sam

The floor was from Mototile.


----------

